
Implicit None and Carry On - milancurcic
https://milancurcic.com/2019/10/17/implicit-none-and-carry-on.html
======
SiempreViernes
This is too many words for such a simple discussion: should legacy code built
with new compilers be forced to use an "implicit on" flag, or should all new
code development risk forgetting implicit none once and have a bad week
debugging their code?

